# Opera in Brief: The Marriage of Figaro



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Even in the five-minute version this opera makes me comatose by act 3. I can't watch those Masterpiece Theatre "upstairs/downstairs" things the English send us either.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------

